# P99 Vs Xd



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys! Well I am looking for a 9mm for the range as well as something I can carry on occasion...I'm not too concerned with the gun printing. What is a good price I can expect to pay? Also, any reliability issues I should be concerned about. I have been reading all of the threads on the Walther forum, and I am just trying to get some of the pros as well as the cons with the P99. Thanks guys - Lucky


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lucky7 said:


> Hey guys! Well I am looking for a 9mm for the range as well as something I can carry on occasion...I'm not too concerned with the gun printing. What is a good price I can expect to pay? Also, any reliability issues I should be concerned about. I have been reading all of the threads on the Walther forum, and I am just trying to get some of the pros as well as the cons with the P99. Thanks guys - Lucky


There are no cons to the P99 - as long as U get teh A/S - seriously. You told me that you read most of the Walther forum section here on the site. Go here too, if U haven't already... http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/

The P99's trigger is fantastic. It smooths up after about 500 shots and just gets better. If U search other forums as well - you'll see all the positive comments. Guns been around since the 90s, so its also a tested design.

I've rented a few XDs. I will admit to being impressed with the 45 XD. But in 9mm, I didn't much care for it. I actually discovered the P99 and a few other guns thru renting them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a P99 .40 cal and an XDSC 9. Both were awesome guns. I would give a slight edge to the XD because for me it was more accurate, which may be due to the 9mm vs. .40 recoil, but I would be happy with either one for the range or open carry. But both were too big and heavy for concealed carry, so off they went. My hats off to you guys who can conceal a big gun and be happy about it.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Having been a convert of the mighty Shipwreck (had to finally give a bit of credit there) I can say that I would take the p99 AS 9mm over the XD every time. 

When I chose I chose the p99. YMMV

That being said... both would serve your needs well.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*P99*

I haven't shot the XD, but I have shot the Walther. It's trigger is light and smooth. I thought I was on a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I can now proudly say I own both, but in .40 S&W. I LOVE my P99, but my XD and I are having trouble. Nothing serious, I just don't honestly know how I feel about her. I want to love my XD as well, but at times it's just not comfortable to shoot. I shoot everything in .40S&W so it's not a caliber issue.

I'd say go P99.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I own both in 9mm, the P99 and XD. Mine have been flawless. With me behind the sights, the P99 is more accurate. Each feels different and the controls operate differently. In my case, I use the XD for competition, since it can be tricked out by a gunsmith and the Walther cannot. So, it depends on the use. Both can be used for various forms of shooting/concealment, but the edge goes to the XD for speed competition sport games.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> I own both in 9mm, the P99 and XD. Mine have been flawless. With me behind the sights, the P99 is more accurate. Each feels different and the controls operate differently. In my case, I use the XD for competition, since it can be tricked out by a gunsmith and the Walther cannot. So, it depends on the use. Both can be used for various forms of shooting/concealment, but the edge goes to the XD for speed competition sport games.


What work have you had done on your XD?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have a few of each. If I had to pick one over the other I would end up with the XD. The P99 is better for conceal carry due to it's lighter weight. I also think the P99 is one of the best looking guns on the market today. I just shoot the XD better than almost all my guns. I have the AS and QA systems and I do like them but I'm much better with the XD's and Glock systems. To me the most important feature about a firearm is how well I shoot it. I do wish I could get better with them and have sought help with no luck. And as alway if you get the opportunity to try each then the decision should be which one will work best for you.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> What work have you had done on your XD?


I had a Dawson FO front and plain rear sight, a 3.5# trigger job and an extended magazine release button. Scott Springer did the work, he's very popular for his XD gunsmithing work. Here: www.springerprecision.com.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

SZ, Funny, I've had the same thing done to my P226ST, almost exactly. 

How do you feel about the work done? Do you feel the trigger is much improved?

I've looked at Springer's site and he's not cheap. The comparable work on an M&P is much less. Of course compare both of those to Grayguns and it looks like a deal.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I noticed the "sweetness" of the trigger immediately. I'm happy with his work. I know someone does the same XD work in Illinois, but he never returned an email I sent. Scott replied fast and more than one time. I've never had my Sig 229 touched mostly due to Gray's high cost. It's going on 12 years old so it's smooth enough. I actually had it set up with competition gear for USPSA. But, one look at the XD I switched over. If the IDPA rules weren't so different from USPSA, I'd consider shooting the 229 in that sport.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

My first time ever shooting my P99, which was also my first time shooting a handgun, I went with a buddy that has a 9mm XD40. He's more into rifles and can put 30 rounds in a quarter-sized grouping at 100 yards with iron sights, but he couldn't shoot worth dick with the XD40. Even after thousands of rounds, my first 100 were placed much better than his. That has nothing to do with whether or not you should get the XD or the P99, but oh well. Find out which one feels better in your hand. I held his and it felt pretty awkward. The P99 fit my hand like a leather glove from day one.


----------

